# Manganese in the water - dangerous for cats?



## TAsunder (Apr 6, 2004)

We have a water advisory here for some wells. Extra manganese in the water. Something like 1mg per liter. Several of my friends have been wondering how manganese affects cats. I have found some brief information that indicates too much manganese might interfere with the body's ability to process iron. But how much is too much? Cat food seems to require 6mg+ per pound of cat food. I doubt my cats drink 1 liter a day of my water. Do I need to worry?


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

My general rule of thumb would be if they're putting out a warning for humans, then I wouldn't give it to my cats either. While they won't drink a liter a day, remember how much smaller their bodies are in proportion to ours, so it would be a correspondingly smaller amount for them. Better safe than sorry.....


----------



## TAsunder (Apr 6, 2004)

Their warning states that it's only dangerous for infants under 6 months or people with existing liver conditions. That is where I am confused. Is a cat like a 6 month old infant?


----------



## gizmocat (May 22, 2006)

*drip filter*

I own a drip filter. All drinking water is taken from it and the three ceramic elements remove 99 per cent of the additives, crud, and other unwanted items.

Gizmo and I drink from the same 'tap'. You might get a small water filter for the house for the cat's supply if you are worried. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## TAsunder (Apr 6, 2004)

Filters do not remove manganese. So it's bottled water or tap water. That is why I am fretting over it. Guess I'll call my vet!


----------



## brutis and miep (May 14, 2006)

I used to have a cat that had bad UTI problems. I read everything on the topic I could and followed all advice - soft food, unscented cat litter, and *distilled water.
Tap water, both city and well, contains minerals that can cause UTIs. Magnesium and especially calcium.*


----------

